
A band you can book via GitHub pull request - skrebe
https://github.com/rawfunkmaharishi/rawfunkmaharishi.github.io/blob/master/gigs/_posts/HOW_TO_BOOK_THE_BAND.md
======
jamespo
Interesting, I might look at this after I've turned the kettle on via reddit
comment

------
rplnt
> Fork the repo

> Clone your fork

> Create a branch

That sounds like a reasonable alternative to email...

~~~
codeisawesome
Music can be a highly creative endeavour and perhaps that's what I should
judge this "request our band for your event" UX on.

But dang that's terrible UX, IMO. I wonder how negatively this affects their
sales.

~~~
mbrock
If that's terrible UX, doesn't that just mean GitHub's UX for pull requests is
terrible?

~~~
rplnt
In the intended workflow, the PR itself is a very small part of the process.
You fork the repo, study it, analyze it, work on it, test it, ..etc (99% of
time spent), you create pull request (1%). Plus there is a reason for the PR -
you describe your changes, provide reasoning for them, allow many parties to
review them.

With the concert request there is nothing to do, just create the request with
specific data (something that would work _MUCH_ better through a web form) and
there is no reason to have it public as only relevant people to comment are
you and the band's manager (something that would work well through email).

~~~
mbrock
Sorry, semi rhetorical question. Still, there's no easy way to do a quick PR
on GitHub. That might be intentional. I suspect it's also intentional on the
part of the band—they say if you do a proper PR it's very possible that
they'll agree, so it's a kind of proof of work.

~~~
Widdershin
The edit file button in Github's web interface allow you to do pull requests
that only impact one file very easily.

------
mrmcd
Yes, but, what if I wanted to get the blockchain involved somehow?

------
JoachimS
I have never felt so sad seeing a repo with no pull requests. ;-)

------
skrebe
The only band I know you can book via GitHub pull request - Raw Funk
Maharishi. They've got data focused blog too. Amazing
[http://rawfunkmaharishi.uk/blog/](http://rawfunkmaharishi.uk/blog/)

~~~
jamestanderson
They're who the post is talking about!

~~~
arnehormann
you are replying to the original poster.

~~~
jamestanderson
Oops. :)

~~~
hrayr
I loved the twists and turns on this one ;)

------
tixzdk
Substack (creator of browserify among others) is also available through
github, but not sure if through PRs: [https://github.com/substack/music-for-
hire](https://github.com/substack/music-for-hire)

------
Terribledactyl
Tangent: I really like the idea of a calendar backed by git, submit a patch /
pull request for some of my time. Everyone can see your master branch, maybe a
branch for private events.

You know, backed by git, don't expose even the porcelain commands.

------
dheera
-___- I thought this was being able to get rights to use a frequency band ...

------
daodedickinson
Pretty lame! But, musicians are always desperate to stand out somehow and this
is far from the bottom of the barrel.

------
kdamken
So neat, but wow is that not the best way of doing something. It's good
publicity, but you immediately cut the amount of people who can contact you
down to just programmers. Much better to have a basic site with a phone
number, email and contact form.

I wrote that and then googled them, to see what they had
([http://rawfunkmaharishi.uk/book-the-band/](http://rawfunkmaharishi.uk/book-
the-band/)). Once again, asking to be contacted through facebook and twitter
isn't really ideal, a contact form would be a welcome addition to this page.

~~~
icebraining
Have you considered that cutting the amount of people who can contact them
might be the point? It's like those job ads hidden in the HTML of websites -
you reduce the population but increase the signal-to-noise ratio.

~~~
kdamken
I hadn't, but I'd be surprised if that were the case. Usually bands want to
get as many fans and gigs and as much publicity as they can. It seems odd that
they would only want programmers as fans, unless they were especially
pretentious.

~~~
diffraction
it worked for they might be giants

------
kazinator
A good name for this band would be "Inappropriate Metaphor".

~~~
Ironchefpython
It's the "Anti-Pattern Tour", with "Inappropriate Metaphor" being joined on
stage by the techno-rock band "Impedance Mismatch", followed by the soulful
sounds of "Leaky Abstraction".

"I hope they play their old stuff like 'You Ain't Gonna Need It", and 'Now You
Have Two Problems'. Their new album, 'Second-Systems Syndrome', took forever
to be released, and doesn't have the same simple sounds".

~~~
ahstilde
What's wrong with YAGNI?

------
helloguille
Also, pull-request could become the suggestion book of the future

------
lwhalen
I dig it!

